# Whether to Weather



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

For some as myself weathering is another part of the hobby that can take just as much time or maybe more than running trains and is just as enjoyable. I always enjoy weathering because it gives me the realistic look to my modeling. For others who like just the brand new look well that's their thing and just as enjoyable. Weathering can be some what of an art and for that reason many people shy away from that aspect. It for sure takes some time to get a handle on proper weathering methods and of course the fear of ruining good locomotives or cars is always there. And then there's this thing about graffiti where some say they will never have any of that on their rolling stock. As much as I agree that graffiti is totally wrong, it's a part of modern railroading so I will have them on much of my rolling stock also for the sake of realism. With that being said here's a few of my weathered models.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Well done....very nice work...


----------



## Robb (Feb 23, 2019)

You have the touch for weathering for sure...I have not done any weathering yet But do look forward to it..I too want "Realistic" layout..May I ask how you do the Graffiti??...and is that from a prototype or freelance?

Thanks for sharing



waiting for the train.......


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes, very nice work indeed. That style grafitti, also know as tagging, started in the 60's around NYC so is not period correct for my transition era modeling, but doing some research into hobo markings that would fit my era. 

Great hobby, eh?


----------



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

Robb said:


> You have the touch for weathering for sure...I have not done any weathering yet But do look forward to it..I too want "Realistic" layout..May I ask how you do the Graffiti??...and is that from a prototype or freelance?
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


My g-daughter who is on the road to becoming a graphic designer drew the graffiti and I just scanned it and printed it out on decal paper. The designs did come from some prototype cars.


----------



## TimW (Oct 20, 2018)

Skillfully done! You have a nice touch.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Beautiful work, unfortunatey anymore nothing is truly weathered without the grafiti. I have a more modern layout, and know when I start to get into weathering I am going to have to do it, or it won't look close to real. I hate looking at it as the trains go by, useless waste of materials, destruction of property and in some cases very wasted talent. 

Again, a fantastic job sir. you have a talent.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Weathering is an art, that is true enough. I purchase new stuff, and I like to keep it looking like new. Shiny, bright and colorful. 

If ever I wanted old, worn, and weathered trains, yours would be the goal to reach. But, that won't happen for me.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Me too. Especially passenger service, and for the most part in Germany they are kept spotless unless they've been through heavy weather recently.

It truly is an art though.


----------

